# Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

I went last year and had a great time. Granted it's a smaller con, but it's also only in its 4th year so they are still growing. The organizer is extremely dedicated to Halloween and haunted attractions and knows that Canadians are too. They just need folks from the US to come up and support them. Ironically, the latest Big Scary Show has an interview with the organizer of CHAC and he gives out a lot of good information. ( www.bigscaryshow.com.) If I can swing the plane tickets, I will go back this year.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

We went last year and are certainly attending this year. We've been looking forward to it ever since the last one ended! Badger is spot on about the organizer and his passion for this industry in our country (yup, I'm a fellow Canucklehead!). The organizer just finished a presentation at this year's Transworld show, and I know he's just bursting at the seams to tell us all about it and how we can grow our show to rival the US ones. Yes, it's a grass-roots, early stages conference, but it will only grow with our help.

Looking forward to seeing everybody there!


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Sent to me by Matthew Flager of CHAC:

"A Toronto film production company will be at the Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference (CHAC) next weekend in Hamilton, casting for a mini-series about the Canadian haunted attractions and Halloween industry....they are looking for haunts of all persuasions, from yard haunts right on up to commercial attractions.....they will be doing initial casting at CHAC, and selecting interesting haunts to visit in October for more filming. If you operate a Canadian haunt, and want to be on this show, you might want to get on down to Hamilton next weekend...just sayin'! "

http://www.facebook.com/Canadian.Haunted.Attractions.Conference


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

For those, coming to CHAC, we will be selling purple wristbands (the same ones that were at Transworld) at the Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference this weekend. Everyone that buys a wristband or donates will be entered into a drawing for this really cool photo print, courtesy of Laura Dark. (photo is about 20x24) All proceeds will go to support Brian Wolfe's Fight for Life. 

So for anyone coming to CHAC, come by the Big Scary Show's booth and support Brian...


----------

